# VietNam raining tropical jungle 2



## natural_expect (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi my friends, I would like to show you my newest work, upgraded version of the tank VietNam raining tropical jungle.
thank to get in. enjoy it










a little lighter backgroud









overview


----------



## natural_expect (Jan 4, 2008)

*Cryptocoryne crispatula var. tonkinensis*


----------



## jeepn4x4 (Dec 13, 2008)

Tank looks great. What are the specs of your tank?


----------



## rountreesj (Aug 14, 2007)

very nicely done!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Cool tank! Cool plants!


----------



## jplove25 (Jan 10, 2009)

This is one of the best looking tanks i have ever seen. Great Job! BTW i created an account just to compliment this tank!


----------



## Jim Lockhart (Jan 27, 2004)

Logged in tonight hoping to see a really nice tank. Thankyou so much !!!


----------



## black_lung (Dec 19, 2006)

this is really great looking. just like peering into a rainforest!


----------



## taoyeah (Aug 8, 2007)

what kind of wood are those?


----------



## kshetrajna (Dec 10, 2008)

wow!!! I am really impressed....what are the tank dimensions?


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

I like the use of the wood in the tank. It looks like trees in the background.


----------



## tetrasforest (Jan 31, 2008)

I like the way you have done your hills. How do you keep them from settleing?


----------



## AquaVu (Nov 30, 2007)

Beautiful tank. One of the best one I've seen here. Excellent choices of plants and colors. Looks so unreal and almost like a beautiful painting. Congratulations. Dep lam'


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

Love the wood arrangement. It looks awesome. What kind of wood is that by the way.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

What a fantastic layout!!:first 

Light looks like 3wpg. What is your secret to the lush growth? What are the plants?


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Really cool. Love it!!!!
:rock:


----------



## natural_expect (Jan 4, 2008)

Sorry for I am late to reply you course of busy life. No time to log in.
And Thank you so much for your high appreciation on my works.


Jeepn4X4 said:


> What are the specs of your tank





dawntwister said:


> Light looks like 3wpg. What is your secret to the lush growth? What are the plants?





kshetrajna said:


> what are the tank dimensions


My tank is 60W x 35D x 40H
Light : 20w in the morning, turn off 5 hour then 80w from afternoon to night.
The light you saw just for taking photograph.
Plants: - Moss: US fissidens, Vietnam mini fissidens, flame, weeping, peacock, pelina
-	Fern : Microsorum pteropus narow leaves & needle leaves, Microsorum pteropus windelov, bolbitis heudelotii. Microsorum pteropus narow pigmy.
-	Other : pogostemon helferi. Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae. Crypt Crispatula var. tonkinensis. Crypt wendtii. philodendron Sp ( a kind of Araceae) which is emersed culture and driff wood.


taoyeah said:


> what kind of wood are those?





Pinto said:


> What kind of wood is that by the way?


It is a kind of Ochna integerrima which is usually cultured in my coutry as bonsai. Its flower is very nice. Used to decorate durring days of the new year of the lunar.



tetrasforest said:


> How do you keep them from settleing?


The hill which I use a combination of stones to make is very firm, it could hardly fall or collapse. The plant grow on is all mosses and ferns, no need substrate.
AquaVu: Hi ca'm on nhieu.


----------



## Peter16 (Jan 12, 2009)

fantastic tank.

Looks like the kukoda(spelling?) trail runs through the centre of it. lol

Well done.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

Are fertilizing the tank? Are injecting Co2?


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

Beautiful arrangement!


----------



## studdedsham (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow! Nice use of emersed and immersed spaces.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

natural_expect said:


> My tank is 60W x 35D x 40H


Is that inches or centimeters?


----------



## natural_expect (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks alot for your comments. 
and so sory that having no answer for a long time. I was too busy to log in.


> Is that inches or centimeters?


it's centimeters.

here is some newest picts of my tank. thank for all




































and frontal pict


----------



## jocky (Jun 24, 2008)

that is very inspiring. You have an excellent eye for detail, thank you for sharing.


----------



## theblondskeleton (Nov 22, 2008)

Wow! How have I missed this tank? This is absolutely beautiful. I feel like I'm looking deep into the heart of a tropical jungle. Congratulations!


----------



## gonathan85 (Sep 12, 2009)

Wow! I am impressed! I can actually picture tiny aquatic soldiers trudging through that underbrush! Hahaha. 

I especially like how the "canopy" of the jungle is filling in. I'm also a big fan of what i think is supposed to look like suspended "vines?"

Awesome!


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

I see monkeys!


or would that be sea monkeys


----------



## Pejc (Jul 3, 2009)

WOW! Great job man! Exellent tank!


----------



## Esteroali (Oct 1, 2007)

This is one of the nicest tanks I have seen!


----------



## hamsterman (Sep 19, 2006)

Amazing tank!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Your tank really is amazing. It really does look like a forest. Everything is just perfect. Great tank!


----------



## ghengis (Jun 11, 2008)

TOTY.

That is all I have to say.


----------



## nhung (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice Tank


----------



## GeOff (Jan 26, 2006)

Like to know what fissiden u using??


----------



## xecutionx (Sep 16, 2009)

This is probably the best tank I've seen. I'd love to construct something of this caliber someday.


----------



## Nexxorcist (Jul 1, 2009)

insane!! really good


----------



## mightyrae (Feb 20, 2009)

I like the use of the different shades of green. Tha plants are very healthy looking.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow this is a pretty special tank to me, it demonstrates something I've wanted to accomplish but never could pull it off the way you have. Very Nice use of the hardscape and plants. Have you run into any struggles allong the way with this scape?


----------



## markjd (Oct 30, 2009)

I just signed up here at APC to add that you a very attractive looking tank  Great job with the scape and I was surprised when you mentioned the small size of the tank.


----------

